
Some Call it Concatenation - Worse Than Failure - veritas
http://worsethanfailure.com/Comments/Some_Call_it_Concatenation.aspx
======
aston
Funny. But funnier is that this is a pretty Schemey way to solve the problem--
iteratively walk down the string to be concatenated and append characters onto
the target string.

But it'd look prettier with parentheses...

